# Best and Softest Wheel Brushes......



## JoshB25 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a set of wheel brushes for 403m BMW wheels. Don't want to scratch or damage them with cheap brushes and there are so many to choose from. Swaying towards the Valet Pro brushes? Also looking for a soft wheel brush for the back barrels of the wheels. Cheers

These are the wheels....

http://www.f30post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=729752&d=1343782891


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

softest brushes are Wheel Woolies and long enough to reach the back of the alloy wheel - expensive but definitely worth it. love mine.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wheel woolies mate.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Wheel woolies and envy brushes are the best combo around imo.

The EZ brushes are very good too but you will get spattered!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Like Rayners say's they're prity much the better options, the tip with an EZ brush is just twist it as you're pulling it out.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rayner said:


> The EZ brushes are very good too but you will get spattered!


my new one was awful at first, i needed a good wash by the time i was done with the car. Looked like id been mining or something. Dark clothing also recommended if you go for this as it ruined the white bits on my hoodie with brake dust


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

suspal said:


> Like Rayners say's they're prity much the better options, the tip with an EZ brush is just twist it as you're pulling it out.


also putting your hand just above it as you retract it helps you to stop it going all in your face. (not meant to be rude, just the easiest way to explain it) :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The new EZ brush is the best brush i ever used.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Wheel woolies and the AF brush set for me!

Used my wheel woolies for the first time on Sunday now my summer wheels are back on having previously used the EZ mini brush and wow there so much better imo.

Might not be suitable for every job though and thats where the EZ will still come in handy


----------



## frostyburg (Apr 20, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> also putting your hand just above it as you retract it helps you to stop it going all in your face. (not meant to be rude, just the easiest way to explain it) :lol:


Plus one , i found this out on sunday morning , great brush but dont half flick back on removal , a twist will stop most of it lol


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ez brush had mine for years. Cant say splatter is an issue for me just go in and out slowly after the wheels have been pressure washed.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

suspal said:


> Like Rayners say's they're prity much the better options, the tip with an EZ brush is just twist it as you're pulling it out.


Good point, never though of that thanks


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am back to my ez brush. 

Woollies don't get past big brakes. The ez will.


----------



## JoshB25 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you all. I am going for EZ and Valet Pro.

Cheers


----------

